# Ideas for feeding frogs while away on vacation?



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm going to be gone for 4 days, and I was wondering what others do to feed their frogs if they have no one to house sit? Thank you.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

below are some threads about vacation feeding

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/129497-idea-feeding-frogs-while-vacation.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/47340-vacation-feeding.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/23367-vacation-feeding.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/21559-vacation-feeding.html


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

and feeding ff larva

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38080-feeding-ff-larvae-worked-pretty-good.html


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Your frogs will be fine without food for 4 days.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

dont you need to know how old the frogs, what type of frogs they are, if the tank is seeding with springtails/isopods, etc? or can all frogs survive 4 days without food?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Unless they are newly-morphed, tiny pumilio or reticulata froglets, they will be fine without food for that amount of time, and even those would more than likely be fine.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't know what the pros think about this but I took a fly culture cover cut out the center and use crazy glue to attach a piece of cross stitch plastic filled with tiny hole so some of the flys can get out.

Has worked for me.


----------

